# Les + li



## .Jordi.

I'm writing a quite important letter to a very catalanist person and the thing that's driving me crazy is the fact I have no idea what is the contratrion of these two pronoms febles. Here: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronom_feble
I can see a blank square , so should I guess that the proper form would be: 
Aquí *les li *paso, rogant, que em confirmi la rebuda del  correu.
(les = dades)
Any other corrections are more than benvingudes.
Thanks and sorry for the problem.


----------



## merquiades

Mira aquesta pàgina.  Sembla que "li les" és la combinació que donen.
http://www.catala.ad/index.php?opti...-pronoms&catid=5:flaixos-de-llengua&Itemid=58
Bona sort amb la teva carta


----------



## .Jordi.

Many thanks , but it's a site from Andorra (quite useful, I must admit), maybe they have different ortographic rules, I'm not sure... If this were the correct version, why it wouldn't appear in Wikipedia?
Thanks again, don't be enfadat, but I'd like to receive another answer, if not, I'm staying with yours.


----------



## merquiades

.Jordi. said:


> Many thanks , but it's a site from Andorra (quite useful, I must admit), maybe they have different ortographic rules, I'm not sure... If this were the correct version, why it wouldn't appear in Wikipedia?
> Thanks again, don't be enfadat, but I'd like to receive another answer, if not, I'm staying with yours.



No offense taken at all.  I'd like to get another answer too. 
I know there are many Catalan varieties and I wouldn't be surprised if Andorran is different.
In Catalunya there is also "les hi" but I've heard this structure is considered bad by purists and to be avoided...


----------



## Lurrezko

.Jordi. said:


> I'm writing a quite important letter to a very catalanist person and the thing that's driving me crazy is the fact I have no idea what is the contratrion of these two pronoms febles. Here: http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronom_feble
> I can see a blank square , so should I guess that the proper form would be:
> Aquí *les li *paso, rogant, que em confirmi la rebuda del  correu.
> (les = dades)
> Any other corrections are more than benvingudes.
> Thanks and sorry for the problem.



Jo crec que la construcció seria *les hi passo*, ja em corregiran si m'equivoco.. Per altra banda, el verb rogar està en desús en català estàndard. Jo escriuria:

_Aquí les hi pa*ss*o, pregant-li que em confirmi la rebuda/recepció del correu_


----------



## .Jordi.

That's what I thought at first, but then I checked Wikipedia and my self-confiance gone.
Em quedo amb la teva opció. Merci.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

En aquest fil vam parlar extensament de les combinacions d'alguns pronoms febles en diversos dialectes. Tal com diu en Lurrezko, en aquest cas cal posar-hi *les hi*. El pronom d'OI _li_ en contacte amb el pronom d'OD canvia la forma a _hi_.

Salut!


----------



## Favara

A l'occidental és com deien més amunt: *li les*.
_Ací li les passe, pregant que em confirme la rebuda del correu._


----------



## aprenent

Hola a tothom,

en aquest link
http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/secc...a/morfologia/12MorfologiaPronomsPersonals.pdf
hi ha una llarga explicació sobre els pronoms personals. Més concretament, a la darrera pàgina hi ha un quadre de combinacions de pronoms.


----------



## .Jordi.

Thank you all!
Betulina, I'm really sorry, I tried to use the buscador, but I was looking only for "les li". Please, forgive me.
Thanks again, people.


----------



## la_mei

Hola a tots!

Jordi, quan tinc dubtes normalment solc consultar la pàgina de l'Optimot. De fet hi ha una fitxa que parla sobre això: http://www14.gencat.cat/llc/AppJava...=355583&categories_avansada=&action=Principalpronoms febles

És més fiable que la vikipèdia XD

Salut!


----------

